# Is my 5 month old baby the only crazy active one?



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Can someone please tell me their kid is like mine? My 5.5 month old daughter is a sweetie but she is crazy high energy it seems. Other kids will sit happily in their stroller and watch the world as we walk. Mine might last 10 minutes on a good day in the stroller and then I carry her. Thankfully I have a good collection of babycarriers and like carrying her so this isn't so much of a problem as a 'why won't she do X' example. (ETA: this morning she wouldn't even be carried for a walk, we had to stop and let the other mom's leave us behind). She has been sitting already for a month and will walk across the room to people if I hold one hand. She fights going to sleep like crazy except for the night usually (thank goodness) so I really try to wait until I'm pretty sure she's tired to nurse her to sleep for naps. She'll only sleep half an hour. She'll sit and play for a few minutes in the morning but as the day goes on she won't tolerate being alone (me in the same room doing a chore) to play at all. She whines until she can grab my hands and pull up to walk. I cannot imagine how any mom could work at home with a baby, I can barely keep my house minimally clean and healthy food on the table.

Babies aren't supposed to walk this early! I'm really dreading the upcoming winter because taking her outside to see things is one of the few fail-safe things that makes her happy!

She's so strong willed! My friend's kids are so chill what's up with my kid?


----------



## donutmolly (Jun 9, 2005)

Aren't you lucky! I seem to have super-active babies too! My oldest, now 3, was the baby everyone predicted would walk at 7 months or so, and while I know that it is possible and some babies do this, she walked at a nice age of 11 months or so... But she never sat still, always had to be in motion while I was holding her. I learned lots of bouncy baby rhymes to keep her busy. And yeah, sleep was a huge issue for us -- I say it *was* huge because now she lays down in her bed and goes to sleep just like that! So you are not doomed forever!

My second, is much more mellow in temperament, but still is super-active. I always got comments about how alert both my girls were as infants. Believe me, I definately wished for sleepy little lumps more than once -- but these are the ones I got. And boy, are my arms strong!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

It gets better when they can move on their own. My daughter crawled at 5 months and walked at 9, but she was happy because she could follow me around and get her own toys. My son was just crazy and crawled at 3 months. We all predicted he'd walk at 8 months, but instead he was happy with crawling so delayed it until 10 months. He's now 19mo and much happier on the go. He can last in the stroller for a good 30 minutes if it's moving and there is nothing to exciting around that he wants to touch (like at the zoo where he can't touch the animals anyway.)


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

I thought dd was high energy until ds was born! I agree that it gets better once they can move. Ds started crawling just shy of 5m and he was a bit less restless then (just darting all over!). Now he's just 9m and about to walk, crawling like a shot and has never slept through the night b/c it seems his brain just keeps his body on "go" all night! Thankfully we co-sleep so I at least rest and he can be settled down again by nursing.

It is really apparent to me when we're at playgroups and there are the babies who sit and play and smile and mine is crawling over them all around the room, all the while glancing back at me with his huge grin as if to say "come on mom, wait till you see what's over here!"


----------



## echoecho1528 (Jul 29, 2008)

This also sounds like my DD. It is exhausting and I feel drained most of the time. I was worried that others were picking up a negative vibe from me about my daughter because all I seem to do is complain about sleep, but someone recently told me how proud I sound when speaking of her because of how bright, alert, and smart she seems to be. I always tell people she is going to be a genius because she spends so little time sleeping that she must be plotting a cure for cancer or something







.


----------



## go0ber (May 26, 2008)

wow sounds like my 8 year old i just posted about.  he is very "get up and go." he is just now recently napping better. thank goodness. i can transfer him into his carseat to nap after he nurses to sleep on a pillow in my lap and then he will nap from 30-60 minutes. this is a godsend because he used to only be able to nap on my lap for about a half hour. now i can actually get up.

he has been holding his own weight with his legs from like 4 weeks or something crazy so he's been standing for quite some time, like your dd. he loves to walk when i hold his hands and he gets really mad when i stop too. but my back and neck start to hurt after awhile! lol.

it's just the luck of the draw i guess. my mom said that i was a really calm baby who could just play nicely with toys on a blanket for an hour or more. i wish i had days like that! i won't say "it will get better" because i am still worn out most days but hopefully she will start to nap better & for longer around the 7 month point.


----------



## morganlefay (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow--I could have almost written your post--my 6.5 month DD has been super active from month 1. She is constantly in motion and barely sleeps--she fights napping during the day and wakes up around the clock at night. She is crawling now and seems a bit more content, but now she desperately wants to walk by herself and gets very frustrated. When she's in a good mood she wants to climb all over me, the furniture, etc. She loves people, the outdoors, and of course my undivided attention, but gets bored easily and will only tolerate the stroller, backpack, walker etc. for a few minutes at a time. She takes ALL of my energy--I'm only 28 but sometimes I feel like I should have had kids earlier! Some people (you know, the ones with those peaceful, calm babies) just don't get why I can't throw her in a play pen and do whatever. Sometimes I wish I could but I just keep telling myself she's intelligent and spirited and that's why she acts this way


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Yup, mine's like that too! She was super active even before she was born -was rolling over by 2 months, crawling by 4.5 months, cruising by 7, and now at just over 9 months is walking! And she never stops!!
She seriously takes every ounce of energy I have - but that's who she is. She's hard work, but she's so worth it.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

My first DS was like that and I'm doing everything in my power to make my 5mo a lump that doesn't move







Unfortunately I don't think it's going to work.

The first crawled at about 6 months, cruiseing at 7 months, and walking at 8 months. I don't think it got any better after he moved on his own. He was climbing the furniture by 9 months. Seriously, I was much more concerned about his safety at that point. It got much better at about 18mo.

We have nice hard wood and tile floors, so my 5mo is in his walker a lot. He can easily follow me all around the house and chase the dogs when he is in it. That seems to make him much happier. Actually both of my kids (when 5mo) would get very frustrated and cranky when they wanted to move and couldn't. The baby walker allowed them to do that. I know a lot of mom's are against walkers, but I love it.


----------

